# Wacom Tablet driver help!!!



## DonRicklin (Oct 15, 2010)

I recently got a Mac Mini to replace our G5 Mac Desktop. Now we can run Snow Leopard and take advantage of a lot of new stuff. I figure this would help my Wife! NOT :icon_exclaim: 

I installed the newest drive for our 6x9 Intuos 3 Wacom Tablet. It works fine at the Login and in My User Space but not Hers! :icon_twisted: 

Her space has Admin privileges. In System Prefs for Wacom Table it looks and works fine for me, but in her login it shows a yellow triangle warning and says the driver is not functioning correctly (Dah!) and please reboot or reinstall. I did a re-download and install from her login. No change.

I run some haxies from Unsanity, but they work fine in my Login.

A Shift-Login to negate any such does nothing to resolve this.

Any ideas from regular Wacom users (Victoria?))?

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2010)

When you installed the driver, did you install for all users or just for you? Maybe try completely removing and reinstall?


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 15, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=11324.msg76'91#msg76'91 date=1287165483]
When you installed the driver, did you install for all users or just for you? Maybe try completely removing and reinstall?
[/quote]I don't remember that question coming up! Though I reinstalled from her side I did you my user and psswd in the authorization dialog to do it. 

How would I remove it?

Thanks for the help!
Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 15, 2010)

I just reinstalled the driver on Leona's USer with her login and pswd. Same result. I only see stuff for the table in root/Library/Application Support/Tablet not in either ~/Library/Application Support/

So still got me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got a Wacom Tablet folder in Applications, with a Remove Wacom Tablet option, but not sure whether that was Intuos or Graphic. There's a pref pane you could remove from Library/Preferences Panes.

Does the pref pane show up in her System Prefs?


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 16, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=11324.msg761'1#msg761'1 date=1287177259]
I've got a Wacom Tablet folder in Applications, with a Remove Wacom Tablet option, but not sure whether that was Intuos or Graphic. There's a pref pane you could remove from Library/Preferences Panes.

Does the pref pane show up in her System Prefs?
[/quote]I tried removing and reinstalling the driver from Leona's User, but same result...

Have emailed Wacom Tech support through their site. Hopefully I'll have an answer in a few days.....

Don


----------

